# Red Eye Shad Size?



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Going to order a few and wondered what size is good for saugeyes? 

Thanks
Terry


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

1/2oz will work.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Well that was quite the discussion


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

I'd love to give you feedback but I have no experience with those lures. I believe they are like a rattle trap?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I prefer the 1/4 oz. models. The best colors for me have been blue/chrome(being the best) and gold or gold/black back. I also prefer to use a yo-yo retrieve. Seems to get those impulse strikes. The biggest saugeye I’ve ever caught, 7 1/2 lbs was on a trap!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I don’t use them much but I do use Rippin Raps often. I usually base my decision on the depth that I’m fishing. The deeper the water the heavier lure I use. And that is because of the way I normally fish them. Yo-Yoing along the bottom. It’s very hard to feel a 3/16 oz lure hit bottom in 25fow but throw a 7/8 in 5fow and you better plan on losing a bunch of lures. I’m sure others have their own reasons for different sizes.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Info much appreciated!! Hoping to get out Wednesday and Thursday.


----------



## JOSH gets2fish (Aug 16, 2018)

1/4oz all the way. Mainly because of them falling much slower than the 1/2 oz.
chrome sexy shad. Chartreuse sexy shad are my two favorite.

Cast and yo yo retrieve even in water as shallow as 3 ft. short 1 ft lifts and a semi controlled line on the drop. A heavier thicker line will help slow the fall and makes them easier to fish IMO. 

keep your drag on the looser side cuz the big saugeye that whack them tend to shake their heads like crazy after they hook up. Lost some big ones from tight drag on red eyes.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

JOSH gets2fish said:


> 1/4oz all the way. Mainly because of them falling much slower than the 1/2 oz.
> chrome sexy shad. Chartreuse sexy shad are my two favorite.
> 
> Cast and yo yo retrieve even in water as shallow as 3 ft. short 1 ft lifts and a semi controlled line on the drop. A heavier thicker line will help slow the fall and makes them easier to fish IMO.
> ...


This is exactly how I do it to. Especially now that water temps have dropped a bit. 
In summer I like to slow roll it along bottom pausing it briefly just to make sure I'm maintaining bottom contact. 
Late summer early fall I'll burn them on top, change my speeds during retreives,quick jerks of the rod. Just to give it that erratic shad action we see in September and October....


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

1/4 oz in sexy shad, chrome sexy shad, gold sexy shad


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Got 5 Red Eyes in today. With them in my hands, I can see why they love em.
Now to get some time on the water with them.
The hooks look good too...just the right size...I hate wee little treble hooks on cranks.

Thanks for all the tips, much appreciated!!


----------

